# Cushman Truckster with Toro Drop spreader. Info needed.



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Recently picked up this 80's (i think) Cushman with toro 1800 drop spreader. I know the spreader has a new belt and the unit runs fine. Just wondering if anyone has any info on other good attachments for these. Would love a tow behind aerotor.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

It would be nice to have the sprayer that drops in the bed too


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There are a LOT of attachments out there, keep your eyes peeled on the auctions. However, Most attachments are going to come with a Truckster at this point.

Rather than a tow-behind, I think I'd much prefer a self-propelled, reciprocating model. The crown jewel of these is the Toro ProCore 648 but there are older versions from Ryan, Jacobsen, Toro, John Deere, etc. that sometimes sell at attractive prices.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> There are a LOT of attachments out there, keep your eyes peeled on the auctions. However, Most attachments are going to come with a Truckster at this point.
> 
> Rather than a tow-behind, I think I'd much prefer a self-propelled, reciprocating model. The crown jewel of these is the Toro ProCore 648 but there are older versions from Ryan, Jacobsen, Toro, John Deere, etc. that sometimes sell at attractive prices.


Ya i figured as much. I am familiar with the procore units. Both my buddies run them at their respective clubs.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

HarryZoysia said:


> It would be nice to have the sprayer that drops in the bed too


I got a decent little tow behind sprayer already so thats covered 👍🏼


----------

